# Bringing pets



## Anne101 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi,
Does anyone know if there is a restriction as to how many pets one can bring to Spain? I have six cats and two dogs. Suddenly I am panicking. Thanks folks


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Bring them all Anne as you are allowed.


----------



## Anne101 (Jan 23, 2013)

VFR said:


> Bring them all Anne as you are allowed.


Thanks VFR. For a speedy response. That's one panic over!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

VFR said:


> Bring them all Anne as you are allowed.


Actually, there *is *a limit on how many dogs you can keep without getting a special licence/dispensation. 

I wonder if that applies to other animals as well?


----------



## Anne101 (Jan 23, 2013)

How can I find out. Any idea? or has anyone brought in six cats?


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

The logistics of getting them all here in one trip would need consideration. Planes only have space for a limited number of animals per flight (unless you buy them a seat, maybe). If you drive across the vehicle you use will obviously be confined too.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Anne101 said:


> How can I find out. Any idea? or has anyone brought in six cats?


two dogs is OK for sure - & a quick google in Spanish gets me nothing about a limit to how many cats you can keep - & I know a lot with more than 6

if you are flying them over, the airline might have a limit though, I guess


----------



## Anne101 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm bringing them in an empty VW Transporter. I know all the stuff about cages and blood tests etc. I just wondered if anyone knew if there was a restriction as to how many are allowed into the country. I saw somewhere that over 4 animals (or maybe 5 or 6) was considered to be commercial trade. But that may be old rules. It is hard to find any current information. There's a lot of really old stuff floating around on the net. Thank you so much for Googling in Spanish. That is very kind


----------



## Your Europe (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Anne101, 
the Spanish agriculture ministery's site on pet importation is here, but it doesn't even hold information on any EU countries, because a simple rule applies: If your pets, be they cats, dogs or- less likely - ferrets, have European pet passports (which means they're vaccinated against rabies) and are tattooed or tagged with chips, they can travel with you. 
More information: Your Europe - Animals or Plants
Have a good trip!


----------



## Anne101 (Jan 23, 2013)

Your Europe said:


> Hi Anne101,
> the Spanish agriculture ministery's site on pet importation is here, but it doesn't even hold information on any EU countries, because a simple rule applies: If your pets, be they cats, dogs or- less likely - ferrets, have European pet passports (which means they're vaccinated against rabies) and are tattooed or tagged with chips, they can travel with you.
> More information: Your Europe - Animals or Plants
> Have a good trip!


Great! Thank you very much indeed. I am just starting the ball rolling and shall probably travel in March. I am coming from Turkey. So I have many countries to travel through. Having lived here so long, I have picked up a few strays. Can't leave them behind


----------



## Your Europe (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Anne101, 

I thought you were coming from the UK. If you're coming from Turkey, it's a different case: Even if you took a direct boat to Spain, Spanish rules on the importation of animals from Turkey will apply. There is indeed a limit of five animals that you can import; none of them may be younger than 7 months and you'll need a vet certificate for each one of them. Also, you'll need to get them tagged with microchips, vaccinated against rabies, and you'll need to get European pet passports for them. If you travel through other European countries before touching Spanish soil, you'll need to go through a similar procedure in the first EU country in which you arrive (probably Bulgaria or Greece). An overview of national rules is linked from this page.


----------



## Anne101 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ah. I had an inkling I had seen something like that. 5 is not bad though. I can always get a friend to come and she can 'own' three. You have been so very helpful. The required paperwork in Turkey is so much more than is needed elsewhere. I rescued two dogs and sent them to the UK. So I am pretty much aware of what is needed. That's if it hasn't changed. Which it does here all the time. I would love to get the boat from Greece to Italy but I think there is a restriction as to how many animals I can take on board. It's all so very daunting. But I shall get there, bit by bit.


----------

